# tiny Sephora/MAC Counter haul



## Alicesandra (Mar 27, 2011)

Figured I would just post what I picked up while at the mall today!

  	From the mac counter at Macy's





  	Lipsticks: Captive & Craving
  	Lipglass: Viva Glam Cyndi

  	Sephora





  	UD eye pencil in Rockstar
  	Sephora's Hello Kitty apple balm





  	Too Faced Romantic Eye (I love how much smaller the packaging is for this)





  	The last naked eye palette the store had. When I originally went to look for it, it was completely sold out. I was standing around the UD section and a lady overheard me telling a friend that it was sold out, and she told me she wasn't sure she actually wanted it and gave it to me. So happy to finally have it! 



  	picked up earlier this month from MAC:





  	Eyeshadows: Gesso / Naked Lunch / Motif / Paradisco / Expensive Pink / Gleam / Swish / Cranberry / Gorgeous Gold / Brule / Shroom / Wedge / Woodwinked / Mulch / Antiqued

  	Eyeshadows in pots: Amber Lights / Twinks / Vanilla / Sumptuous Olive

  	Blush: Pinch O' Peach

  	Brushes: 168 / 210 / 217 / 219 / 239 / 266

  	MAC Fluid Line in Blacktrack & Brush cleaner!


----------



## imthebeesknees (Mar 27, 2011)

Epic haul for sure!


----------



## FourC's (Mar 27, 2011)

That first MAC haul was all out! Nice


----------



## sunshine rose (Mar 28, 2011)

Amazing hauls! Love the colours that you've chosen for your palette! That was so nice of the lady to give you the UD palette because she wasn't sure if she wanted it - not many would have done that!


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 29, 2011)

Love it all!!! Glad you got that naked palette!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 2, 2011)

wow! you got some awesome goodies! the hello kitty balm is too cute!!


----------



## texasmommy (Apr 2, 2011)

Great haul!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Apr 3, 2011)

Enjoy I love my naked palette.


----------



## armyguyswife (Apr 13, 2011)

GREAT HAUL!


----------



## goldilocks88 (Apr 13, 2011)

Great haul! I looove Craving l/s..so pretty!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 13, 2011)

hw lovely! i just got the romantic eye palette and wore it to work today.. im soo loving it!


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice! Especially that last little bit from MAC. I finally broke down and ordered Naked from Urban Decay's site after waiting and waiting for Sephora to get more...they're going for $70 on eBay!!! I so excited to finally have it too


----------



## TheClara (Apr 15, 2011)

Really nice haul! Good selection of MAC shadows, loads of my own faves!


----------



## nunu (Apr 17, 2011)

Great haul!!


----------

